# Echo770 Issues



## cicho69 (Dec 15, 2018)

Have a 3 year old Echo 77o that now will not run. Starting having issues with not revving up then not starting. Pulled and slotted the mixture screws but still can't get it to run. Filter and line are clean. Thinking about a new carb?
The new carb is a WYK 406 replacing the 345. I can get it for $40 but would have to again re-slot the mix screws. Anyone replace this carb with the after market ones on ebay? Any luck with them? They already have the adjustable mix screw, $12 delivered.


----------



## johninky (Dec 15, 2018)

Once had a friend that had a similar problem. Turn out the muffler was "carboned up" caused by running an over rich mixture combined with never using full throttle when cutting.


----------

